# Silver spangled hamburg



## rblood (Aug 23, 2012)

I have one pullet of this breed and noticed all of her tail feathers laid over to one side instead of standing upright as normal. She is in an enclosure with other pullets and some mature hens, is it possible for her to have broken her tail?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Is there a Roo?


----------



## rblood (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes but young bout 3.5 mos old


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Can you post a photo? I'm having a hard time coming up with an idea as to what happened. Maybe if I saw it, I Gould help more.


----------



## rblood (Aug 23, 2012)

This is her


----------



## rblood (Aug 23, 2012)

Little different angle


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Have you checked her rear end? An injury may make it hard to hold her tail straight, abscess, or puncture wound. Have you checked them for mites.?? Idk... Just brainstorming here..


----------



## rblood (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes I did and can't seem to see anything visually wrong but does feel sort of detached


----------



## rblood (Aug 23, 2012)

Also saw her move it on her own just not sure what is wrong with her


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Very odd. I would guess an injury. If she can move it now, likely she will be back to normal in the space of a week. She might have fallen off a perch and you would not see visible signs of injury but she would feel it. If I could put my hands in her, I would feel for swelling or soft tissue damage. If she was a dog, I'd give her pain meds for a few days to see if it eliminated symptoms and make her more comfortable. But with birds, that's not a good choice. Let her walk it off. If she's not better in a week, then we'll have a different conversation.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

If you use homeopathic meds, you could try some Arnica 30x. That's good for soft tissue injury.


----------



## rblood (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you .


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

........


----------



## BirdManSamiJD (Sep 19, 2012)

I have 2 hens (out of 9) that also have their tails leaning to one side. I think it may be a genetic issue with this breed, but cannot say for sure. There is truly nothing wrong with them, they both still fly up to roost in the trees with everyone else with minimal effort & no problems. They have an appropriate & active breeding life & are regularly good egg layer's. My Ginger OE Bantam rooster seems to prefer mountin' them more than any of the other hens I have, even he's brees of hen. It's as if he is attracted to their crooked tails. Of the 4 breeds of chickens I have (approx. 34 hens & 5 roo's total), only my SS Hamburgs have ever developed or should I say 'had this' particular issue. Furthermore, I noticed their tails were like this well before being with any roosters (I keep new hens & roos seperated til 4 months old) & well before their first time being put out to free range @ a year old.
I don't think you'll have to worrry about them, It just seems to a lil' quirk in their development and gives them some etra character, and besides they can't break their tails , Just the feathers!


----------



## Sylvester017 (Nov 2, 2013)

BirdManSamiJD said:


> I have 2 hens (out of 9) that also have their tails leaning to one side. I think it may be a genetic issue with this breed, but cannot say for sure. There is truly nothing wrong with them, they both still fly up to roost in the trees with everyone else with minimal effort & no problems. They have an appropriate & active breeding life & are regularly good egg layer's. My Ginger OE Bantam rooster seems to prefer mountin' them more than any of the other hens I have, even he's brees of hen. It's as if he is attracted to their crooked tails. Of the 4 breeds of chickens I have (approx. 34 hens & 5 roo's total), only my SS Hamburgs have ever developed or should I say 'had this' particular issue. Furthermore, I noticed their tails were like this well before being with any roosters (I keep new hens & roos seperated til 4 months old) & well before their first time being put out to free range @ a year old.
> I don't think you'll have to worrry about them, It just seems to a lil' quirk in their development and gives them some etra character, and besides they can't break their tails , Just the feathers!


I've had a Buff Leghorn whose tail was always crooked since she was a juvenile. After her first moult the new tail still came in crooked. It wasn't as severe as the Hamburg hen pictured above but definitely never grew in straight. She lays eggs fine and I've re-homed her because she got aggressive with my bantams but she's fine in her new home.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What you're describing sounds like wry tail. Its a genetic defect that is easily passed down to the progeny.

It is not breed specific.


----------

